# Compiz Fusion

## Schnulli

Hallööchen......

So, dann gehts los, da wir gesehen haben das Compiz-Fusion MASKED ist nun unsere Frage warum?

Knallt es oder soll es nur der Hinweis sein "Denn Sie wissen nicht was sie tun... du denn?" ......

Würde mich freuen wenn der eine oder andere mal seine Erfahrungen dazu berichtetn könnte....

Bevor wir gleich wieder eine Bauchlandung machen und die Glaskugel benötigen zum Fehler finden ^^

Wir nutzen "NUR" Gnome und XFCE ..... KDE Murks kommt uns nicht in die Tüte ^^

sers

----------

## franzf

 *Schnulli wrote:*   

> Wir nutzen "NUR" Gnome und XFCE ..... KDE Murks kommt uns nicht in die Tüte ^^

 

Auch wenns wahrscheinlich nicht bierernst gemeint war, hat mich der "Murks" doch genervt:

Z.B. aktuell:

http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2011/03/collaborations-demise.html

BTT:

Ob etwas stable markiert wird oder nicht hängt an den offenen (kritischen) Bugs, letztlich aber auch am Maintainer, der sagen kann "dat jeht wirklich nüch stable". Manche Effekte freezen z.B. auf Intel-GraKas. K.A. ob das komplette Kernel-Freezes sind oder ob nur X crasht.

Bei KDE wird geprüft, welche Features die Karte/Treiber unterstützen und entsprechend werden bestimmte Effekte disabled. Da gab es auch Probleme, lag aber nur daran, dass die Treiber behauptet haben etwas zu unterstützen, was aber nicht der Fall war (AFAIK sorgte das bei BLUR zu einem X-Crash, was den User nicht Einloggen lies). Ob das compiz mittlerweile auch macht - K.A.

Mein letzter Compiz/Gnome-Versuch ist ca. 3 Monate her. Gelaufen ist es stabil, gab allerdings ein paar komische Sachen (weiß leider nicht mehr was genau, hat aber ziemlich genervt...), weshalb ich seitdem wieder mit kde unterwegs bin.

----------

## Schnulli

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Schnulli wrote:*   Wir nutzen "NUR" Gnome und XFCE ..... KDE Murks kommt uns nicht in die Tüte ^^ 
> 
> Auch wenns wahrscheinlich nicht bierernst gemeint war, hat mich der "Murks" doch genervt:
> 
> Z.B. aktuell:
> ...

 

Hi franz,

danke für die Antwort..... ok-ok , einigen wir uns auf ohne Murks ^^ (das ich/wir Murks sagen wird sicherlich damit zusammenhängen das "da"  wo wir bisher  KDE probiert hatten (Ubu, Mdv) naja... nicht wirklich prickelnd ^^)

Das mit Intel Grakas ist ja allgem. bekannt, da sagt man auch "geht alles im Treiber".... ich werd es mal mit den ION und Nvidia PCIe x1 unter Gnome und XFCE versuchen.. schaun wir mal was dabei rauskommt und welche Fehler sich zeigen.....

----------

